# Visa/Permit Expiration Grace Period



## lmeredith (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am currently on a work permit here in South Africa which expires at the end of October. My employer has already informed me that they do not wish to keep me on and renew my contract and subsequently my work permit.

My boyfriend (met him here in SA) and I are therefore planning on relocating to the UK.

Could anyone please advise the terms and conditions of an expiring work permit. Is there a grace period for me to managing closing of accounts, rental contracts etc? As I will be working until the end of October when my permit expires.

Thanks for any comments!

Louisa


----------



## Chioneso1980 (Dec 21, 2016)

*Mrs*

Help with securing employment as a high school teacher


----------

